# Preparing to lose my baby-oligohydramnios



## HopefulMi

We were diagnosed with oligohydramnios yesterday and have to go back from a scan monday. I don't feel like I'm constantly leaking, I'm often damp but it seems white like discharge. Baby was totally normal and thriving on scan which is so unfair, they are doing so well but likely not survive despite no kidney or bladder problems to be seen. Dr thinks it is likely PPROM and at almost 21 weeks that doesn't bode well.

I'm so frightened of dying too in labour or afterwards, or from infection. I'm devastated. Yesterday we were picking out nursery furniture, now we have to think about giving birth to our stillborn baby then trying again, and even then, we might end up in this same situation.


----------



## Adela Quested

:hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie.


----------



## kit_cat

I'm so sorry for what you're going through :hugs:


----------



## Wirral_Kitty

I am so sorry to hear that you are having to go through this. My thoughts are with you both x


----------



## Phinners

I'm sorry to read that hun, but there are some treatments available. Has they been mentioned to you? All may not be lost.

(I dont know what PPROM stands for btw)


----------



## HopefulMi

Premature preterm ruptures of membranes. They are going to discuss prognosis and management after monday's scan. So scared though as baby is breech. It's stupid to worry about death in childbirth but I just can't stop worrying about septic shock and haemorraging etc


----------



## Phinners

HopefulMi said:


> Premature preterm ruptures of membranes. They are going to discuss prognosis and management after monday's scan. So scared though as baby is breech. It's stupid to worry about death in childbirth but I just can't stop worrying about septic shock and haemorraging etc

Thanks.

It's natural to worry about death though - my eldest is 12 and I still have a massive fear of him dying. I have a fear with this baby too. It's normal behaviour I think. Even when everythings is ok. 

But at least they are going to discuss things properly, thats a really good sign hun. 

And baby is bound to be breech at the moment, they usually are for quite a while. 

I hope all goes well on Monday xxx


----------



## loulou1983

sorry to hear this. thinking of you x


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

I'm so sorry.


----------



## fairygirl

Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## HopefulMi

Thanks guys. Had no wet patches in underwear and baby is kicking like a trooper. Maybe I'll go on monday and it will be a big mistake. I don't believe that but no leaking, no cervix opening, no fluid seen around cervix and doc didn't even do. PH test. Maybe its just discharge and my fluid will top up or baby was in awkward positiob. I just don't understand when baby was growing normally and no defects were seen with bladder heart or kidneys. They didn't even measure fluid! The dr just looked at the pic which looks NOTHING like the two we have.


----------



## sophxx

lots of hugs

i two worried about dying i was pushing a remember saying to my doctor i wont die will i she looked up at me and smiled she said i promise you yu wont die youve more chance of walking through the town center and getting run over (you cant drive through our town) than you have of dying

the doctors know what there doing they give you things if they think your losing to much blood trust your body hun you will cope fine in labour

will be thinking of you n monday x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: xx


----------



## charmed

good luck on monday hunie xx


----------



## midori1999

Right, first of all, stop worrying. Doctors are always doom and gloom where pPROM is concerned, but there is definitely hope. Have they started you on antibiotics? They should do and even if they are unsure of whether you have pPROM'ed or not, they won't do any harm if you haven't. If you have, it is very important to have them. 

I pPROM'ed at 14+5 with my twin girls and managed to stay pregnant until 23+5 when infection (choriamnionitis) made me go into labour. Both of my girls were born alive and had I been able to hang on another week, they would have had a much better chance of survival. At 21 weeks, a lot of the crucial lung development will have already happened, I literally never had any measurable fluid around twin 1 from the time of rupture, and yet she was trying to breath at birth, despite being severealy affected by the infection. (I had had it without symptoms for a while) 

I opted for bed rest, drinking lots of water (LOTS!) to try and keep up as much amniotic fluid as possible. 

Every single doctor I saw at any point was extremely pessimistic and they wouldn't take me seriously until I got near 24 weeks. I am in Northern Ireland, so my choices were limited. You should be able to get steroids there (providing no signs of infection) prior to 24 weeks and ask to deliver or be transferred to a hospital that specialises in babies born under 24 weeks if you can. You might need to push for it. 

Have a look here www.kanalen.org/prom for stories, positive and negative and also go to the Bliss Message Boards. www.blissmessageboards.org.uk There are lots of ladies there who has pPROM and positive outcomes. 

It is not all doom and gloom, you can be proactive in this and you can make a difference. At 21 weeks, you only have 2-3 weeks to go before your baby is viable, that's really not that long and if you have pProm'ed and get past the first few days (80% of women who pPROM go into labour within three days) then you have a very, very good chance, so don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## HopefulMi

I don't know yet if it is PPROM. Everytime I go to toilet and check my knickers there are no wet patches plus baby had good kidneys and bladder. Wouldn't my knickers be wet is I'd pPROM-ed and there was fluid yesterday?

Thanks for the advice x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Praying for you and your lo. Hope that dr is very wrong and all is fine.


----------



## katy1310

midori1999 said:


> Right, first of all, stop worrying. Doctors are always doom and gloom where pPROM is concerned, but there is definitely hope. Have they started you on antibiotics? They should do and even if they are unsure of whether you have pPROM'ed or not, they won't do any harm if you haven't. If you have, it is very important to have them.
> 
> I pPROM'ed at 14+5 with my twin girls and managed to stay pregnant until 23+5 when infection (choriamnionitis) made me go into labour. Both of my girls were born alive and had I been able to hang on another week, they would have had a much better chance of survival. At 21 weeks, a lot of the crucial lung development will have already happened, I literally never had any measurable fluid around twin 1 from the time of rupture, and yet she was trying to breath at birth, despite being severealy affected by the infection. (I had had it without symptoms for a while)
> 
> I opted for bed rest, drinking lots of water (LOTS!) to try and keep up as much amniotic fluid as possible.
> 
> Every single doctor I saw at any point was extremely pessimistic and they wouldn't take me seriously until I got near 24 weeks. I am in Northern Ireland, so my choices were limited. You should be able to get steroids there (providing no signs of infection) prior to 24 weeks and ask to deliver or be transferred to a hospital that specialises in babies born under 24 weeks if you can. You might need to push for it.
> 
> Have a look here www.kanalen.org/prom for stories, positive and negative and also go to the Bliss Message Boards. www.blissmessageboards.org.uk There are lots of ladies there who has pPROM and positive outcomes.
> 
> It is not all doom and gloom, you can be proactive in this and you can make a difference. At 21 weeks, you only have 2-3 weeks to go before your baby is viable, that's really not that long and if you have pProm'ed and get past the first few days (80% of women who pPROM go into labour within three days) then you have a very, very good chance, so don't give up hope. :hugs:

I was just going to say, you only have 2-3 weeks to go till your baby is viable. I had my baby at 27 weeks (she is now a happy, healthy 7 month old), which is a bit further along, but I know of people who've had 23, 24 and 25 weekers and all of them survived. They can give steroids to mature the lungs and that makes a massive difference. It sounds promising if there is no apparent problem with the baby at the moment if you can just hang on even another couple of weeks. I think they would do a c-section at this stage. Maybe you should post in the premature baby section, see if any of the ladies in there have experienced anything like this - they're lovely in there and I don't know what I'd have done without them when I found out there was a problem with my pregnancy at 25 weeks. xxxxxx


----------



## Surprise

Aw honey I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs: Let's pray for the best. It sounds like some of the other ladies have encouraging stories for you. xxx


----------



## midori1999

HopefulMi said:


> I don't know yet if it is PPROM. Everytime I go to toilet and check my knickers there are no wet patches plus baby had good kidneys and bladder. Wouldn't my knickers be wet is I'd pPROM-ed and there was fluid yesterday?
> 
> Thanks for the advice x

Well, if it isn't pPROM and babies kidneys and bladder are fine, then everything will probably turn out fine. 

It's possible for your membranes to re-seal, but it is really rare. They can break again if they do re-seal. 

Depending on where the tear is if you pPROM, the baby's head can drop into the cervix, which can stop fluid draining out. Or it can just leak, then not leak, it's different for everyone. 

Drinking lots of water will help either way. 

I'm not sure why they didn't test you if they thought you might have pPROM'ed though, they can either do a swab or check to see if fluid is pooling at the cervix. 

Hopefully everything will be fine on Monday.


----------



## midori1999

Also, if there was enough fluid for them to see your baby, there is enough for your baby to develop just fine. In fact, baby's can survive with no amniotic fluid at all (as my girls proved) but they can become sqaushed if the fluid is very low and they do need fluid for lung development, but any fluid is better than nothing. 

You couldn't even see Megan, my little girl on any of her scans, as there was no fluid at all. They couldn't measure her properly or check her limbs/kidneys/bladder etc as the lack of fluid made it impossible to see. Yet she was born alive, so don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## kanga

I'm so sorry hunnie, best of luck for Monday xx


----------



## HopefulMi

There was no fluid at cervix and baby was clear, she just struggled to see spine as baby was lying on it but baby was a wriggler and everything seemed perfect. The sonographer didn't even seem worried, just referred us in case but there wasn't loads of fluid round baby, just pockets apparently.


----------



## Adela Quested

HopefulMi said:


> It's stupid to worry about death in childbirth but I just can't stop worrying about septic shock and haemorraging etc

I don't know if this helps in the least ... but I had a haemorrhage when I gave birth to Tom 12 weeks ago. I lost 3 litres of blood. It was all totally calm, all the medical staff were cool and collected and told me what was going on, they couldn't stop it so I ended up going to theatre, had a general anaesthetic and when I woke up I was right as rain. Pale as a ghost mind you! They told me that it is very very rare for women to die of haemorrhaging in the Netherlands and I'm sure that's also the case where you are.

I know it's natural to worry (especially with all the other things going on) but even my experience of haemorrhaging wasn't SO bad ... :hugs:


----------



## charmed

hope everthings ok hun xx


----------



## Samemka

I am so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## leannejkl

Just to try to give u a bit of hope, i had PROM at 22 weeks with my daughter ALL water went i was taking anitboitics and bedrest and i managed to hold on to excatly 24 weeks, she was born weighin 533 grams and is now 5 years old, she does have promblems but is happy and is here...

i also had prom with my last baby they went at 24 weeks and he was born at 27 weeks only cos infection set in, my advice would to be to relax until you know for sure and untill you do try to stay off your feet cos if they are leaking walking and being upright can make things worse so just try to say laying down if you can....

i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and wish you all the best xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't have any advice hun, but I realy hope things turn out well for you. I'll keep you and your baby in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Luzelle

From reading all the posts your situation does seem to have some light at the end of the tunnel. Hold on through this rough weekend of not knowing, and good luck with the scan on Monday. I hope that you update us on Monday with some AWESOME news.


----------



## foxforce

Hi Hopeful Sorry you have to go through this! :hugs:

Fx'd for you for your scan, from what people have posted about PROM and situations they have been in which have turned out so positive when dr's have been negative and thinking the worse, so stay positive and strong just like your lil bean seems to be.

Good luck! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im so sorry to hear this hun :hugs:

I lost my little girl to PPROM 2 years ago so know how devastating it is :( xx


----------



## Blondie007

I am so sorry hopeful that I have no advice but I have been thinking of you this weekend and really do pray that your scan gives you more positive news tomorrow. Good luck xxx


----------



## Luzelle

Hi. I'm thinking of you today and waiting for you to post what happened at your scan today. I pray for a good outcome for you and the baby. xxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck today, Im hoping for good news and I think you have a very good chance of hearing some :thumbup:


----------



## charmed

hope everything is ok sweetie xx


----------



## katy1310

Thinking of you today, hope to hear some good news :hugs:


----------



## hellbaby

Good luck x


----------



## Neko

Hope that you get nothing but good news at your scan today. :hugs:


----------



## babyx

im so sorry :(


----------



## November1984

Hope the news is good, let us know. <3


----------



## HopefulMi

Thanks everyone for the support, when we went, the baby had more fluid than last week and everything was looking good for now. The Dr thinks there is more than enough to go to term, as baby is moving, kicking swallowing etc and our fluid is still well within normal parameters, just on the lower end. Re-scan in 2 weeks so let's all keep the faith! x


----------



## charmed

thats great news sweetie :) keep up the pma n if not scannin for few weeks that great 
xxxxx


----------



## hellbaby

Pheww! :happydance::happydance::happydance: What a horrible time you've had :hugs:


----------



## Blondie007

I am so pleased for you. That is brilliant news xx


----------



## GooeyLooey

i cant relate to you because i had polyhydramnios which is too much fluid. but i know a lot of people from my area whom have gone from 20weeks to 37weeks with little fluid around baby, all the best to you... have my fingers crossed for you too.xx


----------



## katy1310

Yay, great news :)


----------



## Leanne020807

:hugs:


----------



## kanga

:happydance: great news x


----------



## mama2bejula

I am so sorry. You have just given me a much-needed dose of perspective. Seriously. I just posted a rant about all the complications I am having during this pregnancy...but I ought to be thankful for what I do have. I'm not sure what oligohydramnios is so I'll have to look it up...but you are in my prayers.


----------



## Adela Quested

HopefulMi said:


> Thanks everyone for the support, when we went, the baby had more fluid than last week and everything was looking good for now. The Dr thinks there is more than enough to go to term, as baby is moving, kicking swallowing etc and our fluid is still well within normal parameters, just on the lower end. Re-scan in 2 weeks so let's all keep the faith! x

That is such wonderful news, I am thrilled :happydance:


----------



## Phinners

So glad to hear that hun, much love to you all xxx


----------



## charmed

how r u hun? xxx


----------



## pink.crazy

Hi hun! I see since your first post you've had some positive news - that's fantastic!! I just wanted to share my story with you.
I woke up in a flood at 25+6, after being rushed to hospital I was scanned and they said I'd lost nearly all of my fluid, they could hardly see the baby but estimated him at about 1.5lb. Things weren't looking great and I had the neonatal team come and speak to me, none of them could give me any real answers except we were "in the best place" I continued to gush fluid for another 2 weeks (I stayed in hospital)
At 28+2 I spent the day on the labour ward gushing again, this time it was blood. I almost ended up with a c-section but by some miracle the bleeding eased and I was taken back to the ward the following morning. Again, I thought that was it. That evening I started to get pains, so I was taken to the delivery ward where 20 mins later my baby boy arrived, 2lb 11.5oz! He did far better than we expected, considering he'd had no fluid for 2.5 weeks he only spent a day on the ventilator and a week on and off the cpap.. and he came home after 7 weeks! He's doing GREAT.
I prepared to say goodbye to my baby so many times.. but they are incredible little things, as our bodies are too. Have faith hun xx good luck for your next scan!!


----------



## charmed

hope ur well n u n babba resting n keeping good
xxxx


----------

